# Auger gearbox leaking-Toro 826



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a Toro 826 (38150) with a leaking auger gearbox. I topped it off the other day with 75W-90 non-synthetic gear oil and now it has a slow leak. Is it possible to overfill it? I don't want to pull it apart right now (or ever if I don't have to) so I was thinking about putting a heavier gear oil in. Does anyone think that is a good idea?The manual calls for 90W, but the choices seem to be the 75W-90 that I already used, 80W-90 or 85W-140. Any suggestions on which one to use? Will any of these make a difference? Thanks, Mark


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The 80W-90 would be better if you can't get 90W. No Biggie if it's overfilled. Just wondering about the gaskets/seals maybe?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Just keep it topped off with 80-90 weight gear oil. until you can UNDERTAKE that problem that is presenting itself onto you.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I tried every combination of gear oil trying to stop my slow leak and eventually just took the advise from this forum and drained and refilled with 00 grease. works awesome and no leaks now. I have used it on a lot of different machines now with no problems at all.
Robot Check


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I snugged up all of the bolts on the auger gear box, but it is still leaking. I can't help but think that all of those gear oils are about the same when cold, and will leak when the snow blower is not in use. Any idea what the viscosity is of the 00 grease?

How big of a job is it to rebuild the gearbox so it won't leak? My blower is 35 years old, and has never been taken apart. I'm guessing the augers aren't going to come off very easily. On the plus side, I could replace the impeller bearing at the same time. Is there anything else that normally wears out in there?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

3 Seals and a gasket that is it. auger bearing check the worm gear bushing in the box. the drums will slide off they are bolted on there. might have to heat it up to get the pulley off. take 220 grit paper and polish up the shafts.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 3 Seals and a gasket that is it. auger bearing check the worm gear bushing in the box. the drums will slide off they are bolted on there. might have to heat it up to get the pulley off. take 220 grit paper and polish up the shafts.k:k:k:k:k:


You make it sound simple.....If I try to fix it, I think I'll wait until this summer. For now, I'll try to limp along refilling before I use it. Still looking around for the 90W gear oil. Hoping that won't leak out.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If the unit is *35 years old*, and you've been running "thin" 75 weight oil in it even half that time, the Gasket has given up the Ghost . . . . *it has served you well.*

You used a variety of lubricants over that time; some of them may have interacted with the gasket material (and one another). When you "snugged up" all of the bolts on the gear box, how much play did you discover ?

Were they loose enough to allow *"pieces"* of the gasket to have slipped out ?

Scheduling the replacement of that gasket ASAP is in order (I think you'll discover pieces of it are already missing). *Watch it closely until then.*
,


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Vermont007 said:


> If the unit is *35 years old*, and you've been running "thin" 75 weight oil in it even half that time, the Gasket has given up the Ghost . . . . *it has served you well.*
> 
> You used a variety of lubricants over that time; some of them may have interacted with the gasket material (and one another). When you "snugged up" all of the bolts on the gear box, how much play did you discover ?
> 
> ...


I started using the 75W-90 gear oil about a year ago. I'm not sure about the condition of the gasket, but you're right, it has served me well. None of the bolts were loose when I checked them. I just tightened each one a little hoping to stop the leak. (1/4 to 1/2 turn)

I'm not sure if servicing the auger box is within my skill set. I'm concerned about getting the augers off and about getting all the correct parts I'm going to need. I think the spring or summer would be a good time to attempt the repair when the blower won't be needed and I'm not under time pressure. I'm hopeful that if I fill up the gear box before I use the blower it will be OK. It is leaking very slowly. 

I'm still looking for that 90W oil and trying to learn about the different service types. Does anyone know if the gears are steel on steel, or if there is any yellow metals in there? From what I am reading some of the later oils (GL-5) can be corrosive to yellow metals. I'm somewhat confused at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

I use 00 grease in my ariens and toro gearboxes without issues. It's not a grease and it's not an oil


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

markd said:


> You make it sound simple.....If I try to fix it, I think I'll wait until this summer. For now, I'll try to limp along refilling before I use it. Still looking around for the 90W gear oil. Hoping that won't leak out.


A piece of PIE.k:k:k:k:k: Just truck down to the corner auto zone. they have it in stock.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> A piece of PIE.k:k:k:k:k: Just truck down to the corner auto zone. they have it in stock.k:k:k:k:k:


I took a look online at auto zone......no pie for me


----------



## steves602 (Feb 7, 2016)

Markd you can use the OO lube as already mentioned no problem. You can mix it with 85-140 if you like and it will most likely stop leaking.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

steves602 said:


> Markd you can use the OO lube as already mentioned no problem. You can mix it with 85-140 if you like and it will most likely stop leaking.


Anyone think the 85W-140 alone would be OK?
Any downside to using the 00 grease? or mixing?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

markd said:


> Anyone think the 85W-140 alone would be OK?
> Any downside to using the 00 grease? or mixing?


DO NOT USE THE 140 STUFF. what auto stores are around you???? other wise order it online. just get the 80-90w and keep it topped off. every time you use it.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HERE is your pie.http://www.autozone.com/greases-and...d-slip-gear-oil-sae-80w-90-32-oz-/991558_0_0/


----------



## steves602 (Feb 7, 2016)

I have used that mixture in many blowers both commercial and homeowner and have never seen it destroy an auger gearbox. Filling it all the time gets to be a hassle. It is a slow speed gearbox as long as there is lube in there it will be fine.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> HERE is your pie.http://www.autozone.com/greases-and...d-slip-gear-oil-sae-80w-90-32-oz-/991558_0_0/


I thought you were talking about straight 90W, which I still can't find. When cold the 80W-90 is 80W right? Probably will leak out between uses like the 75W-90 that I am using now, not too much difference. I know I could limp it along refilling before use, but would like to find good solution short of ripping it apart. The 00 grease sure is tempting. Looks like quite a few on here are using it without a problem.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

You can adjust your lub to the operating temperature outside. The coldest I've blown snow is -35. I store my 1980 (cast iron auger differential) machine inside a 45 degree garage though. Years ago I put a portion of grease in the gearbox. So I'm thinking for 25 years that mix has done me well. I don't have the faintest hint of oily residue anywhere on the front end anytime now. I check level and color every fall. Sounds like you operate at +20 F in your area, so the 00 grease at 100% would be a safe idea.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

While Googling for straight-90W options, I did come across this bottle of Ariens 90W oil, $10: 

Ariens 00006000 Ariens 16oz SAE 90 Gear Lube

Also this, Star Brite, for $15 on Amazon. More for the product vs the Ariens, but you might get free shipping: 
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Brite-Hypoid-Lower-32-Ounce/dp/B002IV6IVO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1454865355&sr=8-3&keywords=90W+gear+oil

If you could find straight-90W at Walmart or a local auto parts store, that would probably be cheaper, of course. But there are 90W options out there, at least.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr Fixit said:


> You can adjust your lub to the operating temperature outside. The coldest I've blown snow is -35. I store my 1980 (cast iron auger differential) machine inside a 45 degree garage though. Years ago I put a portion of grease in the gearbox. So I'm thinking for 25 years that mix has done me well. I don't have the faintest hint of oily residue anywhere on the front end anytime now. I check level and color every fall. Sounds like you operate at +20 F in your area, so the 00 grease at 100% would be a safe idea.


Wow -35, that's pretty cold. My blower is stored in the garage which averages about 40-50 degrees. You're right, most times I'm blowing snow between 25 - 35 degrees. What would the 00 grease viscosity be at these temps?


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> While Googling for straight-90W options, I did come across this bottle of Ariens 90W oil, $10:
> 
> Ariens 00006000 Ariens 16oz SAE 90 Gear Lube
> 
> ...


Nice find! I spent a lot of time looking and came up with nothing. I think I will give the 90W a try, and if it leaks go to the 00 grease. Thanks


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

This is an update on my leaking auger gear box. Thanks to RedOctobyr, I was able to get some 90W gear oil. I warmed up the remaining old 75W-90 that had not leaked out, by running the blower with the auger operating. I then dumped it out and replaced with the 90W, hoping that the thicker weight gear oil would not leak out. Unfortunately, it is still leaking. So I am now thinking I would like to try putting in some 00 grease, which was recommended by a few of you previously. I purchased some at the same time I got the 90W. My question is, should I remove the remaining 90W? Also, how much 00 grease should I put in? I'm thinking I should load it up as full as I can, but I'm not sure. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would remove it. its hard to judge how much you have put in because of how thick it is but i just filled my ariens up in small increments, letting it settle at each increment, and checking it every few minutes until it started overflowing


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You will find in all likelihood getting it will take longer than replacing all the seals in the gearcase.
See this thread on rebuilding a unit: Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild in Project How To's Forum
Once done, grease the shaft well to insure it's removable next time. Another is while you have it apart, check out the bushings and other seals in the gearcase at the same time. Easier to do them all now rather than later.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> You will find in all likelihood getting it will take longer than replacing all the seals in the gearcase.
> See this thread on rebuilding a unit: Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild in Project How To's Forum
> Once done, grease the shaft well to insure it's removable next time. Another is while you have it apart, check out the bushings and other seals in the gearcase at the same time. Easier to do them all now rather than later.


That is what I told him also.
:question::smiley-signs009::facepalm_zpsdj194qhmg:


----------

